# Vic Mathews



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

View attachment 913261


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Vic was an individual that just brightened your day. He always had a smile on his face and a joke or quip ready. If you were having a bad day on the range, he would find something to say to make things better. And Vic was competitive in his 80s until the last few years when his health started failing. We will all miss Vic.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

A great guy... 

Yes... he will be missed... by many many people....


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

The Hornet wishes to send his condolences as he and Vic used to shoot together. My prayers go out to the family as well.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

What a sad day for all those who knew Vic. A true gentleman and always a joy to be around. He was always a regular at my home club PWA during the indoor season and was always happy to see me and my family. I know he enjoyed himself and his many friends around the world. We'll miss you Vic. My families thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family. 


Bill


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Vic will definatly be missed by all that knew him, he was a friend to everyone who ever met him and had the pleasure of shooting with him. For anyone interested in attending his services here is the info, the first service will be held Nov 6th at 1 PM in Annandale, Va at John Calvin Presbyterian Church, 6531 Columbia Pk. Annandale ,Va. 22003 and the second service will held on NOV 9th at Arlington Cemetery at 2PM


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

It was my great pleasure to have known Vic well and to have visited with him nearly every day for the years I lived in Virginia. He was the true archer with an international renown and friendships. He will be missed by many. Rest well my friend!!


----------



## Old Dominion (Oct 13, 2010)

I met Vic about 13 years ago, It was always a pleasure to see and talk to him. As many others have stated above he truly was one of archery's ambassadors. He always had a smile on his face. I as many others that knew him enjoyed shooting with him and spending time with him. He was trully a honest down to earth person and that was probably one of the reasons he had so many freinds. What was not to like? He was a gentleman and a truly experianced archer that had seen the world and too me he was someone I admired and respected. They don't make em like Victor Mathews very often and that is one of the reasons he will truly be missed. He truly was a speacial person. I am truly happy to have known him. Thoughts and prayers from my family to you and your family Vic. I will miss you buddy. 

Shawn


----------

